# Vfd Mounting



## joshua43214 (Nov 30, 2015)

I am about to start installing a Hitachi VFD on my PM1340GT lathe, and I am wondering about where to mount the VFD. I am probably being overly cautious, but here goes...

I would like to mount the VFD on a plate attached to the factory wiring box. This is on the back side of the head stock, and it is flush with the top of the head stock. The VFD would then be almost sitting on the top back of the head stock.

Many of the installs I have seen put the VFD on the wall behind the machine. This looks to me like a nightmare waiting to happen if I ever get a bug to move the machine so I can sweep the floor under it 
I want to just run a single power wire to the machine connected to a wall socket so the machine can be moved.

I have also seen the VFD mounted into the cabinet. I would also like to avoid this because I am 6'5" tall and that is a very long way down, and I just do not like the idea of electrical components being lower than things that drip.

Is there any good reason not to mount the VFD on a plate at the back of the head stock? It would mean the VFD will vibrate with the head stock.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## mksj (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Josh,

Wouldn't want to mount it on the back of the factory wiring box, as it will be exposed and it generates electrical noise that may interfere with electronics (tach, DRO, etc) around it. You need a decent electrical size box for the VFD if mounted at the machine,  so you could mount it to back of the splash shield, but would be a problem if  the machine is up against a wall. If in an electrical cabinet, then I would consider mounting on the outer face of either the left or right cabinet on the machine. Will need screened vents on the box. Once setup, there is no need to see the VFD or have access to it under regular use. Mine is in the left cabinet mounted on L brackets, I crack the door open when machining, but the VFD never gets hot.  Alternatively, I have seen them mounted on the door, which also worked out well. When mounting the lathe/lathe pan, just seal it with sealant. There is minimal vibration on the machine, do not see that as a problem.
Examples:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm1340gt-is-up-and-running.38672/#post-331482
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/g4003g-going-3-ph-vfd.34549/page-2
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/acer-trump-1236-vfd-conversion.32910/
Mark


----------



## den-den (Nov 30, 2015)

I would not worry about vibration too much, but I would worry about small bits of metal getting inside the VFD.  Inside an enclosure or on the wall above the lathe would be a better choice IMO.  The enclosure does not need any vents if it is large enough to meet specs in Hitachi manual.


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok, I'm convinced 
I do like the look of the side cabinet. So far I am not a huge fan of the stand, it is lighter than I would prefer. Going to wait till it is up and running before deciding to replace it, or just raise it 5" or so. Having the VFD in a side cab would make replacing the stand easier.

@mksj Thank you for the links. Some of the posts sort of imply that you sell these set ups. Is this true? I really like the set  up you use, especially the proximity brake. I am not skilled enough to interpret your threads and make my own system up. Do you have a parts list and schematic, I would be happy to pay for these as well.
I had planned to just run it off the original controls, but it does not look like the VFD will do a proper job of locking out all controls in the event the e-stop is used. I do understand how relays work, I just am completely lost as where to find them, and how to select them - I do not speak the language...


----------



## stupoty (Nov 30, 2015)

It's definetly the chips and coolant the vfd's need to avoid the most.  The ones i'm using at the moment have quite pro active fans in them.

Stuart


----------

